# Vancouver GROUPON - Uni of BC/Anthropology Museum



## herindoors911 (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.groupon.com/r/uu4225462

University of British Columbia Museum of Anthropology Visit for One, Two, or Family of Up to Six (Up to 55% Off) 



from C$8 for one.

Well renowned museum -- expires April 23rd.

Upcoming exhibits include The Marvellous Real: Art from Mexico, 1926–2011, which features 54 artworks from Mexico that display magic realism, or what Cuban writer and ethno-musicologist Alejo Carpentier described as "neither beautiful nor ugly; rather, it is amazing because it is strange." The exhibit includes works by Frida Kahlo, Juan Soriano, and Pedro Friedeberg


----------



## ricoba (Nov 16, 2013)

It's been a long time since I have been at the museum, but I do agree it's a great museum if you happen to be in Vancouver.


----------

